# Never Assume!!



## RWJ (Jul 27, 2010)

_A_ *LWAYS ASK, NEVER ASSUME  !!*

*[FONT=Arial , sans-serif][/FONT]*​*[FONT=Arial , sans-serif]His request approved, the CNN News photographer quickly used a cell phone to call the local airport to charter a flight. 

He was told a twin-engine plane would be waiting for him at the airport. 

Arriving at the airfield, he spotted a plane warming up outside a hanger. 

He jumped in with his bag, slammed the door shut, and shouted, 'Let's go'. 

The pilot taxied out, swung the plane into the wind and took off. 

Once in the air, the photographer instructed the pilot, 'Fly over the valley and make low passes so I can take pictures of the fires on the hillsides.' 

'Why?' asked the pilot. 

'Because I'm a photographer for CNN' , he responded, 'and I need to get some close up shots.' 

The pilot was strangely silent for a moment, finally he stammered, 'So, what you're telling me, is . . . You're [/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial , sans-serif]NOT[/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial , sans-serif]my flight instructor?'[/FONT]*​​


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2010)

Aaaaahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## simonrudd (Jul 27, 2010)

hahaha  very good!


----------



## am64 (Jul 27, 2010)

very good !!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 27, 2010)

RWJ said:


> _A_ *LWAYS ASK, NEVER ASSUME  !!*
> 
> ​*[FONT=Arial , sans-serif]His request approved, the CNN News photographer quickly used a cell phone to call the local airport to charter a flight.
> 
> ...



Made me smilesheena


----------



## Caroline (Jul 28, 2010)

Great one, made me realise just how much is taken fro granted.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lets hope the real instructor taught him well........

Funny........


----------

